# I DID THIS a few more pics



## barlicker (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Dezi (May 22, 2020)

Good job, but what is the lengh of your bed ?

Dezi


----------



## barlicker (May 22, 2020)

Dezi said:


> Good job, but what is the lengh of your bed ?
> 
> Dezi


Hi, it is 6ft and 1inch. More than enough to satisfy the authorities LOL. It also lifts up so that you have a seating area or more space for bikes etc.


----------



## mark61 (May 22, 2020)

Very nice work.


----------



## argoose (May 22, 2020)

Grand job.
wish I was as handy


----------



## Markd (May 23, 2020)

No need to worry about the "authorities" they've all but given up granting change of vehicle type to motor caravan!
Youd need a roll out awning and loads of graphics to meet the wording of rules but even then I don't think they'll be interested.

Great work anyway - very neat and tidy.


----------



## trevskoda (May 23, 2020)

A very good and neat layout.


----------



## Derekoak (May 23, 2020)

With a handle like that do you by any chance live in the Pennines in disputed territory?


----------



## barlicker (May 23, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> With a handle like that do you by any chance live in the Pennines in disputed territory?


I did LOL. Well spotted. Some really nice folk from that Town.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 27, 2020)

Looking good in development


----------



## Disconik (Aug 16, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't think you need telling much anyway, lovely job


----------



## n brown (Aug 16, 2020)

nice job . using lightweight board ,edge trim and the corner profiles certainly helps getting a professional look


----------



## barlicker (Aug 17, 2020)

n brown said:


> nice job . using lightweight board ,edge trim and the corner profiles certainly helps getting a professional look


Thank you


----------



## barlicker (Aug 17, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> View attachment 85482
> 
> I don't think you need telling much anyway, lovely job


Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## barlicker (Aug 17, 2020)

Disconik said:


> Very nice


Thanks


----------

